# Kennel recommendations



## Rphearn (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking for a short, stocky, and blue in color male. Live in Ga, but willing to ship. Any favorite kennels out there that someone could suggest. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Short, stocky, and blue are not things to look for in a conformationally correct American Bully. Do you want this bully to show ABKC or do you just want a pet?


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

I can give you a recommendation 
if you tell me which class of bully you want. It is in the stickes, look up the classes and tell me which one you like best.

Also short and stocky is usually a BYB dog...they mix Bullies with English Bulldogs to get the short and over muscled.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can have short and stalky and be just fine, alot of pockets fits that description. But having " short, stalky, and blue" as your requirements may be the wrong way to look for a dog. You should have " healthy, structurally sound, and fits standard " as your requirements, you can also look at the classes and decide what you want exactly , by your description I would guess you are looking for a pocket. Blue is also fine to want and to look for but just put those other things before color. Buying for color alone is a bad idea.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Brucie said:


> I can give you a recommendation
> if you tell me which class of bully you want. It is in the stickes, look up the classes and tell me which one you like best.
> 
> Also short and stocky is usually a BYB dog...they mix Bullies with* American Bulldogs* to get the short and over muscled.


Correction English Bulldogs. American Bulldogs are large and tall animals. IMO the closest Bulldog breed to the Bulldogs of Old.


----------



## Rphearn (Jul 30, 2012)

Blue is just preferred by my fiancé. It does not matter to me as much. And no I will not be showing, strictly a pet. I'm looking for pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

MSK said:


> Correction English Bulldogs. American Bulldogs are large and tall animals. IMO the closest Bulldog breed to the Bulldogs of Old.


Yes sorry I meant English Bulldogs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MSK said:


> Correction English Bulldogs. American Bulldogs are large and tall animals. IMO the closest Bulldog breed to the Bulldogs of Old.


American bulldogs, English bulldogs have both been used by people to cut corners in their program.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK where do you live? GA? Hit up Tommy and Amy Oneal from Southern Pride near Savannah. I can send you their number if you need.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> American bulldogs, English bulldogs have both been used by people to cut corners in their program.


I know this but, the post is about *short, stocky* dogs an American Bulldog is *not* short why I corrected as to not confuse others not acquainted with the difference of English and American Bulldog. If the OP were to be looking at any mix of an American Bully that was short and stocky that dog would most likely be crossed with an EB rather than a AB if it were short. Sorry if this is confusing.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MSK said:


> I know this but, the post is about *short, stocky* dogs an American Bulldog is *not* short why I corrected as to not confuse others not acquainted with the difference of English and American Bulldog. If the OP were to be looking at any mix of an American Bully that was short and stocky that dog would most likely be crossed with an EB rather than a AB if it were short. Sorry if this is confusing.


Not necessarily. American Bulldog was mixed into Gottiline and over the years they have gotten shorter and shorter due to inbreeding. The EB wasn't used as much as people think and I'll put money on it there is Staffy Bull in there somewhere but it is all speculation because none of us were there and can't prove anything. Nonetheless there are plenty of pocket dogs that do not have all the bullshit in the mix.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

To the OP: Hit up Tommy and Amy although they don't breed for pocket dogs but that doesn't mean they don't have any. Not sure if they have any litters on the ground though but I'll ask Tommy in the morning. Melissa at Homegrown Kennels in Alabama has a litter of pups that might have a couple of pockets in it but they are only 10 weeks so nobody knows for sure. Problem with the American Bully is that you can breed two pocket dogs and get a pocket, standard, XL, Classic, and an Extreme all in 1 litter.


----------



## kocannon01 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dont mean to steal your thread but I too am looking for a good reputable bully kennel here in Blue Springs Mo, Im looking more or less not really ready to buy but its allways nice to know whats around, My interest is in a standard or classic bully Im looking for a companion not really a show dog


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Pitbullmama.. I have pup out of BULLY GENETICS' TOOTHLESS that look so much like your pup in your signature, except mine is a black fawn lol.. They may not favor as much in this pic, but I have definately seen my pup stand just like yours on occasion, and wow! When I saw your sig I was like holy crap that looks like Moto Moto.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ryan had an American Bulldog that looked like Angels girl Pep lol. She was the shortest widest AB I've ever seen lol. Silly little thing but she had mad drive. She was 50/50 Johnson/Stansburry off a dog named Muggs McGuinnes from White Cloud Kennels. They used to be in AZ but have moved to Canada now I believe. 

Now the 100% Johnson make he had came from Mountain Gator Kennens in CO and that dog was big as hell. Lol over 130 and head bigger than a basket ball. Funny how genetics works like that just like our APBTs. Some are far bigger and taller than others but are still quite obviously the same breed lol.


----------

